# Stella and Chewy Raw food



## suzy25 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi,
Has anybody ever tried the Stella and Chewy frozen patties. I tried the Lamb but they make it is chicken, beef,venison, and a few others. Allie is about 5 lbs and she woofe it up in a second. I went to a holistic food place here in Boca Raton FL and she swears by this. All I can tell so far is that she loves it. I was told that her stool would get smaller and less with this food. So one shot and no poop yet. Just wanted to know f anyone has tried it.. It isi u we want to help her coat and staining so we are not concerned if it cost more if it is better for her. Any opinions are welcome..
Thanks Suzy


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I used to feed my dogs the freeze dried version of Stella and Chewy's because it was less messy and seemed more sanitary than the frozen/defrosted patties. Mine loved it, although it did cause some constipation issues. 

I stopped feeding raw and switched to home cooked when their blood work came back with MVD (high bile acids but no liver shunts). Our nutritionist advised no raw food for dogs with compromised livers.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie LOVES her S&C freeze dried raw patties. She gets the beef for break-ie and the lamb for dinner. I give her 1/2 patty with a little dry kibble. Her stools are nice and firm.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (suzy25 @ Sep 24 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640006


> Hi,
> Has anybody ever tried the Stella and Chewy frozen patties. I tried the Lamb but they make it is chicken, beef,venison, and a few others. Allie is about 5 lbs and she woofe it up in a second. I went to a holistic food place here in Boca Raton FL and she swears by this. All I can tell so far is that she loves it. I was told that her stool would get smaller and less with this food. So one shot and no poop yet. Just wanted to know f anyone has tried it.. It isi u we want to help her coat and staining so we are not concerned if it cost more if it is better for her. Any opinions are welcome..
> Thanks Suzy[/B]


Are you talking about the freeze-dried patties? My kids love the freeze-dried lamb steaks. Haven't tried Stella & Chewy's frozen stuff, though.

I also feed my kids Primal frozen nuggets (duck and lamb). They absolutely love this stuff. If I didn't fork-feed them, they'd probably choke from scarfing it down way too fast.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

*PS*-I called my pet food store a few days ago and asked them if I should change foods; are there better foods available? (I feed the S&C freeze dried raw and Solid Gold Hundnflocken kibbles). Now, I respect their opinion for a few reasons, 1. They have been around for a LONG time (30+ years) and have a very good reputation, and 2. They take NO samples, so they are not beholden to any one brand. They told me that S&C is the highest quality food they sell. (And the Solid Gold was very high up there, too!).


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I feed mine the freeze dried and sell it also. I haven't tried the frozen.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Stella and Chewy's is excellent food! My guys eat the Freeze dried because it's easier but they like the frozen raw too. Stella and Chewy's uses the latest food saftey technology to remove pathogens - not that it matters so much to dogs but it makes me feel better knowing it's safer.

Leslie


----------

